# Finding Rentals in Koh Samui



## NewFam

Hey, here for 9 months, looking for 3 bed rental with two young boys (5 & 3) so not want pool 2 feet from a door/window. Also need to be near school (think "Big C" store). so North, North-East. I am wary of real estate agents as they beging with "what's you budget," etc. How best to reach owners? can be very flexible on payments etc.


----------



## steve ferris

NewFam said:


> Hey, here for 9 months, looking for 3 bed rental with two young boys (5 & 3) so not want pool 2 feet from a door/window. Also need to be near school (think "Big C" store). so North, North-East. I am wary of real estate agents as they beging with "what's you budget," etc. How best to reach owners? can be very flexible on payments etc.


hi its steve ferris im pretty new to this forum stuff. But I own and manage a number of two bed and three bed homes here on samui aswell as having a car rental agency .my customers tend to be long stayers familys friends etc...often do car and house packages been here 12 years .this site has been recommended to me by jeremy the owner of the samui international school.
/SNIP/
regards steve


----------



## Moolor

steve ferris said:


> hi its steve ferris im pretty new to this forum stuff. But I own and manage a number of two bed and three bed homes here on samui aswell as having a car rental agency .my customers tend to be long stayers familys friends etc...often do car and house packages been here 12 years .this site has been recommended to me by jeremy the owner of the samui international school.
> /SNIP/
> regards steve


Hi Steve,

We are planing to move to Samui just after the first of the year. Is there a site on which we can preview your properties?

Best 

Ty


----------



## steve ferris

Moolor said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We are planing to move to Samui just after the first of the year. Is there a site on which we can preview your properties?
> 
> Best
> 
> Ty


Hello Ty,

There is a number of webb sites out there that feature the properties I built and then sold onto expats .but these webb sites specialize in short term holiday rentals .However I retained a number of these houses and rent them out to residents ,friends familys etc at realistic and affordable 6/12 monthly rates...
I am a bit techno phobic and have avoided webb sites and all that goes with it, also believing that the type of customer I was trying to attract would already be on the island and therefore be able to come and look at the properties with me themselves,. talk about the details etc..and then make an informed decision. I have relied entirely on word of mouth referrals from residents here on the island .The island is very small and pretty soon you know everyone here [been here 12yrs].
Recently rented both cars and houses to a number of families of the iss school on the island and now that my little one attends this school, the owner jeremy introduced me to this forum thing./SNIP/
regards steve


----------



## andysamui

*websites*

Hi Ty

The agents are too numerous to mention here but most are also able to offer long term rentals for people looking to live here. Just send them your criteria and they will no doubt respond with your options. I also rent out to residents & and holiday makers as do many others but the best thing is to be here and look around for yourself first and identify where you would like to live and preferred developments. Then ask around and you'll soon discover your ideal place to live.


----------



## alexanavida

Hi Steve and Andy,

My partner and I are coming to Samui next month and are looking for a 2 bed for 6-9 months, ideally from a private owner rather than through an agent. We'd like pool and a/c close to the beach - preferably Lamai area. Do either of you have anything that could be suitable? And how would I contact you when we arrive to take a look?

Thanks,
Alexa


----------

